# Input on a Forum build



## hawkchucker

I know I am kinda new here but I was woundering. Has the site ever did a build over the year for the whole site? It would be really interested in having a gang group build that would kinda be a haunt Forum sig Item for the year.

Pros for this would be.
Advertising for the forum. If you have it get out that someone knowledgable is running it and can answer all questions it is kinda cool.

Secondly It could be given out as plans at a home haunt to visitors. I mean that is how I got here.

third. It would keep an active site through the year and it would be something more that brings people in. 

I Would love to see something like this done. Anyone have any feedback on this?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who would build it? How would this be organized? Would the item need to be shipped to the various people building it?


----------



## hawkchucker

No I was thinking of a build that everyone could do at there own home with readily available Items that are off the shelf. That way everyone would have one and everyone would be responsible for thier own shopping.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh I see. So everyone builds the same prop at home. Sort of a forum wide "make and take". I like it! We would need a leader. And a discussion to see what everyone wants to build. There would need to be a thread on the instructions/plans on how to build it, along with a materials list. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Lotus

I like it alot


----------



## mikeq91

I think its a great idea. It would encourage people (like me) to get off their ass during the off-season and make something, which I think is what this forum is really about.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Cool. Since I moderate this forum section, I'll start a poll with various prop ideas we come up with. Bear in mind, the prop shouldn't be too difficult or expensive so we can get maximum participation. I'll also stick this thread, so the discussion doesn't get "lost". Now, who wants to throw an idea in the pot? Also, this in no way gaurantees this will actually happen, alot depends on participation, and the final OK has to come from Zombie-F, the Admin.


----------



## pyro

this sounds cool-at the end everyone can send in a pic of there project---im in


----------



## hawkchucker

Well in the sprit of this and keeping it simple I would humbly suggest a prop that is either a static, or run off of 110. I am sure I am not the only person here that does not run air at the moment, so I will put my 2 cents in.

1) the ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) whitch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

1) the ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) whitch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.

Execellent suggestions. Let's keep 'em coming!

Also, I think it would be cool to place another thread in the Showroom for our finished props. I'll keep a running list of participants and ideas pending the OK from the Admin-Almighty, Zombie.


----------



## mikeq91

hawkchucker said:


> 1) the ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
> 2) whitch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.


I have a rocking hair sitting in my basement that i've always wanted to use a wiper motor with and I just bought a nice looking cauldren that I wanted to do something with... both sound like good ideas to me!


----------



## Dr Morbius

OK, Zombie-F says he thinks it's a good idea, so the Forum Build is now official! Keep discussing this here on this thread. Also, I think we need to set a time goal. What do you say, we'll set the deadline to announce participation in two weeks, then I'll start a poll of the prop ideas that you guys come up with, which will last for 5 days, ( so that everyone has a chance to vote). The winning prop idea will be announced, and a "Prop Foreman" will be determined. The Prop Forman must be have experience in building the prop, and must be available to answer questions and provide instructions on how to build the prop. My suggestion (and remember nothing I've said is set in stone, as this is YOUR guy's build and ideas regarding changes are welcome), is that the person with the winning idea should be the Foreman, but it isn't mandatory. Discussion regarding this (Prop Foreman selection) will commence after the poll is closed.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I like the ghostly rocking chair myself. Actually, I need a rocking horse for a room in my haunt next year, but it's basically the same thing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This would depend on how close the build is to Christmas for me.


----------



## playfx

Great idea, i'd like to see how this goes, I was wanting to do a sculpting section something like this.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sickie Ickie said:


> This would depend on how close the build is to Christmas for me.


The build itself probably wouldn't commence until after Christmas anyway, as I know that is a busy time for everyone, we're just discussing the idea and participation right now.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Great idea, i'd like to see how this goes, I was wanting to do a sculpting section something like this.


There's no reason you can't! If you want to start a sculpting thread with multiple participation feel free. Start a new thread, and include a poll to gauge interest...I know I would participate in something like that.

[EDITED] There is now a poll..Go HERE to check it out!


----------



## Adam I

I'll give it a go.
Less gas, more money for prop's


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, the tally so far:

Forum build
Participants:
hawkchucker 
pyro 
mikeq91 
lotus
Adam I 


Ideas:
1) the ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) whitch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.

We need more prop ideas guys..I know you have something in mind!


----------



## Evil Bob

How about a self-contained self firing pirate cannon. (boom, flash, smoke ring) I meant to build a couple of these but ran out of time in '07. I'm going to build them regardless of what this thread winds up building, 'cause I've already built a ghostly rocking chair of of a wiper motor and a witch stiring cauldron. lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

Cool I'll add it to the list.

So far:

Ideas:
1) the ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) whitch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.
3) a self-contained self firing pirate cannon


----------



## jdubbya

I'd be up for this. I think keeping it relatively simple/inexpensive is key however. The stirring witch isn't too awfully bad. I did mine this year and the most expensive thing was the mask and hands but you can go cheap on these if you choose. There are enough folks who have done this prop so you'll have lots of input.
I like the idea of the rocking chair (maybe because it's on my list for next year).
I'll throw a *grave grabber* into the mix. Some of these look awesome, and as most of us maintain same type of graveyard in our display, it would fit for most everyone. Personally, I'd wait until after the holidays to even start, and then give everyone enough feedback/pointers from those who actually have these props before we start.
Cool idea!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Cool I'll add it to the list.

So far:

Forum build
Participants:

hawkchucker 
pyro 
mikeq91 
lotus
Adam I 
jdubbya 


Ideas:
1) The ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) Witch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.
3) A self-contained self firing pirate cannon
4) Grave Grabber

Yes, the actual build won't start until AFTER Christmas.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Count me in!!! (I like idea #2)


----------



## Dr Morbius

So far:

Forum build
Participants:

hawkchucker 
pyro 
mikeq91 
lotus
Adam I 
jdubbya 
Devils Chariot





Ideas:
1) The ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) Witch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.
3) A self-contained self firing pirate cannon
4) Grave Grabber


----------



## cqedens137

i like the chair or grave grabber ideas.

so count me in.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Sign me up!


----------



## slightlymad

yes yes this defintly sounds like something that can get out of hand I mean be fun. I get to drink alone and let my muse be free,


----------



## playfx

I always wanted to make an ole Gypsy Woman with arm and head movement setting at a table, but she would look good in a rocker also.

Im in on this!


----------



## Dr Morbius

slightlymad said:


> yes yes this defintly sounds like something that can get out of hand I mean be fun. I get to drink alone and let my muse be free,


Does this mean you want to join?
Ok, so far...

Forum build
Participants:
hawkchucker 
pyro 
mikeq91 
lotus
Adam I 
jdubbya
cqedens137
HalloweenZombie 
playfx

Ideas:
1) The ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) Witch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.
3) A self-contained self firing pirate cannon
4) Grave Grabber


----------



## CraigInPA

Count me in. I like the pirate cannon.

Another idea would be some kind of fog curtain apparatus with a simple wiper motor prop that "bursts through" the fog. i.e., the fog would be front lit, so that it appears to be a flowing waterfall, and the wiper motor prop will appear to come out of the "water".


----------



## The Haunter

Sign me up also Im a fan of the pirate cannon


----------



## Dr Morbius

Forum build
Participants:
hawkchucker 
pyro 
mikeq91 
lotus
Adam I 
jdubbya
cqedens137
HalloweenZombie 
playfx 
CraigInPA
The Haunter

Ideas:
1) The ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) Witch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.
3) A self-contained self firing pirate cannon
4) Grave Grabber
5) Fog Curtain

I was thinking about this last night..We really needed someone to come up with plans and instructions for everyone to follow, and realized this might not be the easiest thing to do. For example, who here as ACTUALLY built a fog curtain with detailed plans and photos of the build? Or a cannon? Great ideas, yes, but who would provide the instructions? So, my suggestion is why not use the Monster page of Halloween Projects list or HauntProjects.com? We could nominate props from those, they all have how-to's included, and we can vote from those? Thoughts?


----------



## Evil Bob

I could draw up plans for the pirate cannon. I have to do that anyway, lol. This project gives me the incentive to climb down off my butt and do it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bob Andrews said:


> I could draw up plans for the pirate cannon. I have to do that anyway, lol. This project gives me the incentive to climb down off my butt and do it.


Ok, the Pirate cannon will definetly be on the poll, as there is alot of interest in it. So if that gets voted for, would you be available to answer questions and lead the build?


----------



## Evil Bob

Dr Morbius said:


> Ok, the Pirate cannon will definetly be on the poll, as there is alot of interest in it. So if that gets voted for, would you be available to answer questions and lead the build?


Sure. No problem.
I already have all the parts.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sounds good to me! I'll open the poll on Saturday.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

The grave grabber idea sounds great. I'm interested.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I would like to participate if we can keep it on the simple side.
I already have a witch..I have no use for a cannon but I like the rocking chair idea or grave grabber.

I would like to throw in a suggestion.
I would like to make a simple coffin where there is a hand moving the lid up and down ..intermittently or slowly. 

Are we going to set a ceiling on the price after we get the ideas narrowed down.

Props to Hawkchucker for the great idea of a forum make and take.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Haunted Bayou said:


> I would like to participate if we can keep it on the simple side.
> I already have a witch..I have no use for a cannon but I like the rocking chair idea or grave grabber.
> 
> I would like to throw in a suggestion.
> I would like to make a simple coffin where there is a hand moving the lid up and down ..intermittently or slowly.
> 
> Are we going to set a ceiling on the price after we get the ideas narrowed down.
> 
> Props to Hawkchucker for the great idea of a forum make and take.


The price for the prop will depend on the prop chosen by you guys. If most of you want to keep the price down, then you probably shouldn't vote for props that would obviously drive the cost up. When you vote, bear this in mind, as you can't realistically build a stirring witch, for example, for 10 bucks, but you might get a cannon or rocking chair prop built for 20-30 bucks.

Bottom line: Simple=Cheap, Complex=not so cheap.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I'm more than ready for this one. How about a wolf for the prop using a hacked reindeer or polar bear?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is good idea...it can easily be modified to your liking, and not too difficult.

I am also o.k. with nominations from the monster list or other site. There are several things on the monster list that I have wanted to try to do...floating reaper for example....kinda goes with my graveyard.

I am kind of limited because I only have primitive tools. LOL! However, I could invest a small amount in a couple tools if necessary. I need some anyway or I'll be forever a slave to Gemmy!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ideas:
1) The ghostly rocking chair off of a wiper moter
2) Witch stiring cauldren or another twist on it.
3) A self-contained self firing pirate cannon
4) Grave Grabber
5) Hacked reindeer wolf
6) Floating reaper


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hey, I sure hope we have more than 6 voters...everyone will vote for their own suggestion.
Is it possible to do a poll with "first choice, second choice" so there will be a clear winner? 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## dave the dead

All good ideas. I could see participating in any of these (except the wolf since I already have one of those...lol) 

Must give this some thought...what to choose?


----------



## Zombie-F

I'd love to build a grave grabber or a deer/wolf hack!


----------



## Northern Touch

ya me too!!! I with Zombie-F and there both somthing that I have been wanting to try....


----------



## Dr Morbius

Haunted Bayou said:


> Hey, I sure hope we have more than 6 voters...everyone will vote for their own suggestion.
> Is it possible to do a poll with "first choice, second choice" so there will be a clear winner?
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Well, it looks like we have at least 10 or more people participating, so I doubt highly there would be a 6 way tie.


----------



## DeathTouch

If you build it, they will come.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM

HOW DID I MISS THIS!?!?! 
Count me in! 
I like the Cannon, but could see the Grave Grabber being more practical! Just about everyone could use one and could dress it to their needs!!! 
Better yet maybe 2 winners, 2 builds!
I say when the build is done, and on Halloween displayed it should have some sort of signage to display HauntForum


----------



## Dr Morbius

YardHaunt ATOM said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS!?!?!
> Count me in!
> I like the Cannon, but could see the Grave Grabber being more practical! Just about everyone could use one and could dress it to their needs!!!
> Better yet maybe 2 winners, 2 builds!
> I say when the build is done, and on Halloween displayed it should have some sort of signage to display HauntForum


If the top two winning props are chosen, I know Bob Andrews would lead the Cannon build, but who would lead the Grave grabber (assuming that is second choice)?


----------



## hawkchucker

Wow this has taken on a life of its own. When is the poll going up to decide what the prodject will be?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The poll is already posted in the announcement section.
So you better go vote since this was your idea. LOL!

This really was a good idea. I think a lot of people like myself, who don't have a lot of skill, will take this opportunity to learn and have a cool prop to show for it.


----------



## Abunai

*Count me in Dr. Morbius*

As we were spending 10 and 12 hours per day putting our haunted maze together early in October, my wife and I made a pact that we would spread it out over the year for 2008. We would build one prop or piece of scenery every month in preparation for our 2008 haunt.

This thread is a great idea.

I think the standard "kicking legs" wiper-motor prop is a good one. We had one this year, but it was our first try and didn't work all that well. (hint...don't use volkswagon wiper motors.)

Again, count me in. I will follow this thread throughout the year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I wonder if I should post a link to the "floating reaper" so people will know what it is. This is not an animated prop. I don't want people to vote for it if they don't know which prop I was talking about, and I don't want anybody to think that this is like a crank ghost. There is a water pump involved but I am not quite sure what it is for. Maybe he tinkles.  

If you want to see it. The prop is on the monster list with the title of "Death". 
I am not trying to get votes for my suggestion. I just thought it would be helpful if people wanted to see it before voting.

If you think this is inappropriate....just delete it or let me know, and I'll do it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sure, post the link, I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## turtle2778

wolf or rocking guy for me. Though a grave grabber would be okay by me. If we are doing the wolf Walmart has them for 19 dollars right now with a moving up and down head.


----------



## Dr Morbius

turtle2778 said:


> wolf or rocking guy for me. Though a grave grabber would be okay by me. If we are doing the wolf Walmart has them for 19 dollars right now with a moving up and down head.


Vote...vote...vote...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks Dr. Morbius.

Here is the link to the "floating reaper"

http://www.chaos-enterprises.com/syn/Halloween/2003/Death/index.html

I have to admit...I looked up the 'grave grabber', and it is looking pretty kewl. Still trying to decide, though. The suggestions are really good.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks like the grave-grabber is ahead so far..Interesting! If this wins, we will really need someone to step forward, preferably someone with grave-grabbing experience, but not required. Or, we could find plans on the net and just wing-it..thoughts?


----------



## hawkchucker

I think just winging it would not be so bad. I think this is the easiest plan for them that I have seen so far, and it dont look like it would cost much.
http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_grave_grabber.html


----------



## bb88

I'd be in for the wolf or the grave grabber (voted for the wolf)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I need lots of guidance.


----------



## HalloweenRick

If the Grave grabber wins, our Hauntforum member Kevin242 has a great set of plans on his website.


----------



## Dr Morbius

hawkchucker said:


> I think just winging it would not be so bad. I think this is the easiest plan for them that I have seen so far, and it dont look like it would cost much.
> http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_grave_grabber.html


Yup, that looks good...If any other prop wins,(besides the pirate cannon because BobA said he would lead that one) we could go the route of a link to something already written out as a how-to.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hey Doc M. How are you doing?

It doesn't say a date when the contest ends . Has It?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Not a contest, Blinks. Just a fun group forum build.


----------



## Otaku

Count me in! I need to build a self-rocking chair for Miss Thrifty (wife's orders) LOL.


----------



## Northern Touch

it's so close what's going be I want to get my all my parts keeping this one quiet tell after Christmas promised the wife lol....but can't wait with the huge sucsess of the haunt this year I want to build build build lol....


----------



## Bauton

I'm on board with the cannon.
Looks like it's the pirates against the more traditional haunts!!!


----------



## skeletonowl

hmm seems interesting! I'll vote and try and participate!


----------



## The Haunter

Haunted attractions mag has a how to on the Grave Grabber in issue # 47. FYI


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ededdeddy

I think i'll be able join.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I think it is great that so many people want to do this, and there aren't any prizes..just a kewl prop when you are done. 

It will be nice to have one thread with everybody doing the same thing so that you can bounce ideas off of each other or ask for help.


----------



## Troy

I'm in.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Haunted Bayou said:


> I think it is great that so many people want to do this, and there aren't any prizes..just a kewl prop when you are done.
> 
> It will be nice to have one thread with everybody doing the same thing so that you can bounce ideas off of each other or ask for help.


This really is an untested experiment of sorts. Not really planned, but it should be interesting to see how this turns out. The upshot is there is nothing at stake, so there's nothing to lose by trying this. Like you said, the worse thing is you get a cool prop when you're done.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Bauton said:


> I'm on board with the cannon.
> Looks like it's the pirates against the more traditional haunts!!!


You know it doesnt have to be pirates against traditional if we do the wolf. Pirate lovers can make the wolf look like the dog from the POTC ride or movie. Just a thought.


----------



## Evil Bob

I had this skeletal dog (Baxter) from ACC in my haunt. One lady told her kids "Look, a DINOSAUR!"

Anyway, I have to build cannons, but I will post instructions regardless of how the vote goes.


----------



## The Haunter

sweet i need some cannons had some ideas but would love a diff take on it


----------



## AzKittie74

I think I'd like to give it a try also, has it been decided what is being made yet? Is there a start and finish date set? and has all of this already been answered?haha ;O)


----------



## ededdeddy

go to the news and announcements screen to vote on your choice. It is under forum prop


----------



## Dr Morbius

AzKittie74 said:


> I think I'd like to give it a try also, has it been decided what is being made yet? Is there a start and finish date set? and has all of this already been answered?haha ;O)


The prop will be determined on Saturday, 12/08/07, based on which prop gets the most votes.

This is an informal type of build, meaning once the prop has been chosen you guys can build at anytime, however I imagine most won't start until after Christmas. As with the prop contests, it seems like 2 months is a fair amount of time to finish a prop, so unless there are objections, I would call the build done 02/29/07. After that, they will appear in a special thread in the Showroom forum, where you guys can get your "OOo's and AAhhh's". Discussion regarding the build itself will continue on this thread. Most of all, have fun! And don't forget to vote.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Looks like the grave-grabber won.

Will anybody be leading the way? Also need tips on where to get supplies, etc.


----------



## Hellspawn

I need to build two grabbers for christmas presents, so im going to go motor hunting this week (pull a part), the overall design looks pretty simple and since im very short on time I dont think im going to get creative, just build them as shown on the webpage that was allready posted.

ill take some pics as I go in case it helps anyone, kills me that I dont have time to get crazy on them, but it will be a good test run for when I build another one later in the year.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Haunted Bayou said:


> Looks like the grave-grabber won.
> 
> Will anybody be leading the way? Also need tips on where to get supplies, etc.


Woops! I dropped the ball on that one...Yes, the winning prop is "The Grave Grabber"! Ok. We could go with a leader on this, or we could commence the build following the instructions on this link:

http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_grave_grabber.html

The official start date for the build will be 01/01/08 and will end 03/01/08. After that the props will be showcased in the "showroom". I would ask, to make this more interesting, that everyone who builds this waits until the final date to post thier props in the Showroom. This way, we can have a kind of "unvailing". Posting progress here is fine, as well as discussions regarding the build.

Anyone wanna lead this?


----------



## Lotus

I guess I got to find a motor for the prop. A wiper mortor would prolly be good enough


----------



## Hellspawn

I have pictures of my finished gravegrabber that I can upload, but I dont know if we want them in this thread or another? or at all right now (I saw mention of an unveiling date?)

Since this is fresh in my mind, I could help answer any questions if anyone needs any help on this build.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hellspawn said:


> I have pictures of my finished gravegrabber that I can upload, but I dont know if we want them in this thread or another? or at all right now (I saw mention of an unveiling date?)
> 
> Since this is fresh in my mind, I could help answer any questions if anyone needs any help on this build.


Since you've already built one, Hellspawn, go ahead and post it! It would be nice to have a go-to person for those with questions about the build, so yes, please post all the pics you can of it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey Hellspawn. I'd definitely be interested in seeing your completed grabber (along with any in-progress shots you took). I've got my wiper motor and am starting to assemble the other items. Although I promised myself I'd wait until spring to start any Halloween projects (I burnt out around June last year)  I'm really looking forward to starting my grave grabber. I'm planning on incorporating an old laughing skull with moving jaw and built-in motion sensor and LED eyes.


----------



## The Haunter

Ya think an ice cream maker motor would work?


----------



## Hellspawn

The Haunter said:


> Ya think an ice cream maker motor would work?


it might not have enough torque for what you need, but if you build it lightweight enough anything is possible.

The other issue that might come up is the motor might overheat and its very noisy to boot.

I found my wiper motor at a local tear a part (pull your own parts from junkers) the first motor took me an hour to figure out how to get it off, the second only took me 15 minutes, the thing that was best is that I got both for 20.00, for 10.00 I would use a wiper motor in a heartbeat, they are meant to last and will give you enough torque to do what you want.

As far as my pictures, I just decided to just post a link to my photobucket album.

If you guys have any questions, let me know and if you need a better picture of something in perticular, I can get that too, just have to make a trip to my Moms place and talk her into letting me do what I need (shes pretty protective of her present)

heres the link

Grave Grabber pictures by jbob-SLC - Photobucket


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That looks AWESOME!!!!! I love the shots with the presents - very festive - LOL!


----------



## Hellspawn

Uruk-Hai said:


> That looks AWESOME!!!!! I love the shots with the presents - very festive - LOL!


Thanks Uruk-Hai.

I didnt take any pictures of the linkage since its pretty simple and has allready been covered from the link shown a page or two back (fulcrumsites)

As you can probably see, I used a bucky skull that I corpsed and two bucky arms, I was worried about the weight of the arms causing problems, but I was pleasently suprised with how well the mech holds weight.

Instead of aluminum, I used chainlink fence tension bars (Had these kicking around as well) they are a bit harder to drill into and cut, but they are stronger and can hold more weight.

I have not checked on how much these would cost, but I would assume its not anymore than what aluminum would cost.

Im going to be building a couple more after I get some more bucky parts from ACC in feb (transworld) one for me and I have a neighbor who is going to build one.


----------



## Northern Touch

nice that looks freaking cool!!!!great job on the corpsing I have to try something like that...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ditto on the corpsing. Looks great!


----------



## Northern Touch

so I messed around with a few motors over the weekend and I will be using a wiper motor on this build...just for the speed is that much faster then any other motor I tried....but I was thinking of incorporating a rotisserie motor into the build as well for some added head movement....


----------



## Uruk-Hai

So have we got an idea of who's in on this build? I'm in the process of collecting materials. I've got the wiper motor, bar stock and assorted hardware but I still need to scrounge up a power source.


----------



## Abunai

Uruk-Hai said:


> So have we got an idea of who's in on this build? I'm in the process of collecting materials. I've got the wiper motor, bar stock and assorted hardware but I still need to scrounge up a power source.


I'm in. Picked up a wiper motor today. I need to figure out the wiring harness and pik up the bar stock and hardware.


----------



## ededdeddy

I have everything but a power source. I have two wiper motors because they were such a good deal at the junk yard and who knows if both or either work?


----------



## Abunai

ededdeddy said:


> I have everything but a power source. I have two wiper motors because they were such a good deal at the junk yard and who knows if both or either work?


I got mine at a junk yard too. I grabbed a very common GMC motor. (I saw dozens of them in the junk yard.) They were very easy to remove, unlike the Saturns, which appeared to be between the firewall and the dash. It cost me $11, I will be getting more.

It took me a little while to figure out the wiring. I realized that there was a circuit board inside the thing...I removed that and hooked directly to the motor contacts. I will post some pictures when I finally get time to get this thing built, in case others end up using the same motor.

That aluminum bar-stock is expensive! A four foot length cost me $8 at Home Depot. Does anyone have a lead on a less expensive source?


----------



## Northern Touch

well I got it almost finished over the week-end but still have all the detail work and to corpse the foam head.....but I love the way it turned out all post a few more pics after but here are a few....

















here's one more of my #1 little helper lol.......








You can also see more photo's at phtobucket or my web site just click on zombie kornor...I try to update it every few days, just click on my banner and it will take you there...


----------



## Hellspawn

Northern,

Looks awesome, thanks for all the pictures and I love the styro head, where did you get the latex? appliances from that you used with the head?


Something that I have been thinking about over the weekend is how to get more "natural" movement from the grabber, for example having each forarm move inward as it is extended, if anyone has any ideas or thoughts on how that could be incorporated, id love to hear your ideas, ideally, I would like to attain the movement without the help of any more motors and one idea I had (not tested) is using a spring and a bungie or similar for each arm (bungie attached to frame pulling arm inward as its extended and spring to help with the return)

but again, that idea is untested and its only one idea, any thoughts?

Also, I think it would be great to add more head movement, differing from the movement I attained on my build, something more random, not only left right but even a combination of left/right and up/down (ball joint?)

just tossing out the idea


----------



## Northern Touch

hey Hellspawn thankz for reply but I'm not sure what happened to my pics on this post seems like they have vanished....But as for your question I got the latex scares from the $1 STORE they have all kinds of cool stuff, and for only a $1 how can U go wrong I end up spending $25/$50 every time I go there lol you never know what U can find there...


----------



## Abunai

*My Grave Grabber (so far) - Abunai*

O.K. Here is my progress on this prop.

Here is the GMC wiper motor that I got from a junk yard for $11. I removed the circuit board (take out 1 bolt, remove cover, pull out circuit board) to get straight at the motor contacts. I've labeld *S*low, *F*ast, and *G*round.









I used the original wiper motor harness on the inside contacts and wired everything to a three position switch (slow, off, fast.)









Mounted the whole thing to my base.









Here is the mechanism/structure on its own.
uncovered structure video by Abunai1200 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid221.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid221.photobucket.com/albums/dd215/Abunai1200/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@dd215/Abunai1200/P1170719

And here it is with a temporary Walmart beasty on it. The arms are attached to the Walmart prop and do not extend far enough to get good forearm movement on the structure. I do plan to replace this monster with one of my own design when I am able to obtain either a Bucky skull or a Skilcraft skull model (this stuff is still pretty new to me.)
test grabber video by Abunai1200 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid221.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid221.photobucket.com/albums/dd215/Abunai1200/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@dd215/Abunai1200/P1170721

I'm looking forward to everyone else's project. What are we building next month?!?!?!


----------



## uncle

Abunai-

Great prop there even with the "Temporary" beast. I especially like how you have done the wiring. This gives me a different approach to take with my wiper motor props.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Northern Touch said:


> hey Hellspawn thankz for reply but I'm not sure what happened to my pics on this post seems like they have vanished....But as for your question I got the latex scares from the $1 STORE they have all kinds of cool stuff, and for only a $1 how can U go wrong I end up spending $25/$50 every time I go there lol you never know what U can find there...


I fixed your pics..I dunno what happened either, but I went to your album and re-posted the pics with the same numbers in the URLS. Hope I did it right.


----------



## Hellspawn

great idea on the 3 position switch, its an inexpensive alternative to a multi-voltage walwart, I also like you walmart beastie, nothing wrong with that at all, quick,easy and looks good.


----------



## Hellspawn

Abunai said:


> I'm looking forward to everyone else's project. What are we building next month?!?!?!


I want to build a popup like what is shown in this album, but dont want to use any pvc, any ideas?

January Make and Take 2008 pictures by mamakeandtake - Photobucket


----------



## ededdeddy

*i need help*

I have everything I need and have started building. How do I attach the the wiper motor to the frame. The ball joint on top is causing some issues. What is the best power supply source? My final issue is that as i mess with my frame to better understand how it works and my nuts come loose and fall off of the bolts. This would appear to be a big issue if I tried to run the unit for and extended amount of time. Please help.


----------



## Abunai

ededdeddy said:


> I have everything I need and have started building. How do I attach the the wiper motor to the frame. The ball joint on top is causing some issues. What is the best power supply source? My final issue is that as i mess with my frame to better understand how it works and my nuts come loose and fall off of the bolts. This would appear to be a big issue if I tried to run the unit for and extended amount of time. Please help.


Ed, 
I used metal strapping with holes pre-drilled in it to attach my motor to the wooden base (not shown in my pictures...sorry.) Hellspawn used pretty much the same stuff. He has a link to pictures in post #92 of this thread. I found the strapping in the same area of Home Depot where the metal brackets for framing were located.

I used a battery charger for my power source, but I built my "switch-box" (see my pictures above) with bolts and wing-nuts so that I could use pretty much anything. My preference would be to find a 12v wall-wart with enough current handling ability to drive the wiper motor.

I kept the original wiper-motor arm in place with the ball join on top, but you could replace the original arm with a short piece of the aluminum stock and just use a bolt. I had to drill a hole in the stock that connects the motor arm to the rest of the mechanism that was big enough for the ball joint to fit through. It was a loose fit and slipped around a bit, so I took a paper clip and wrapped it around the bottom of the ball joint, but above the aluminum stock to keep the aluminum piece from jumping around. Hard to explain, but if you need a picture, let me know and I will post one.

It sounds like you are using regular nuts on your bolts. That's why they are falling off. You could either glue the nuts in place, or (the BEST solution) use lock-nuts...they are the kind with nylon threads in them. Got them at Home Depot too.


----------



## Hellspawn

ededdeddy said:


> I have everything I need and have started building. How do I attach the the wiper motor to the frame. The ball joint on top is causing some issues. What is the best power supply source? My final issue is that as i mess with my frame to better understand how it works and my nuts come loose and fall off of the bolts. This would appear to be a big issue if I tried to run the unit for and extended amount of time. Please help.


if your talking about the ball joint that is attached/screwed (whatever) to the arm of the motor shaft, what I did was completely remove it by drilling it out, I then just used a bolt with nuts to get the elevation I needed.

Your nuts will undo themselves while your prop is moving, to correct this problem, use lock nuts, they stay on just fine.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hellspawn said:


> Your nuts will undo themselves while your prop is moving.


----------



## Adam I

Well here is where I'm at so far.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Looks like it's coming along great! I like the frame - very robust - it certainly won't move around when running.

I've got everything I need to start but I'm trying to figure out the power supply for my wiper motor. I picked up a 5VDC wall wart transformer originally used by an old SyQuest drive. It puts out a good 5V but has 3 wires instead of just 2. There's a Black, Green and Yellow. I'm not sure which one's what or does it matter? I might just start hooking things up and see what happens. LOL!


----------



## kevin242

Hey All,
I just wanted to write and let you know that I think its really cool that you are building grave grabbers for this forum build! I see you've been using my tutorial as a guide, I've gotten lots of questions in the past, please let me know if I can answer any that you may have. I look forward to seeing your completed ghouls!


----------



## slimy

I wondered when kevin242 would chime in on this thread.....

Thanks from all of us for coming up with these plans.


----------



## Abunai

slimy said:


> I wondered when kevin242 would chime in on this thread.....
> 
> Thanks from all of us for coming up with these plans.


Absolutely. Thanks Kevin. I've learned a lot that I will apply to other props in the future.


----------



## kevin242

I'm psyched that you guys are using it. I've seen a few on youtube that are pretty good as well. 
Also, you may try put a bearing plate (lazy susan) under it, it really gives this prop some extra scary movement...
chiming out.


----------



## Northern Touch

Kevin do tell more....Do you have pics of this set-up with the lazy susan? I have been so busy that I had put off finishing but I am working on corpseing my foam head tonight then all I have to do is dress him up a bit...I plan on building a few more of these and already have a few sold so any new input would be great....


----------



## kevin242

*Get better/scarier movement from your Grave Grabber*

Well NT, the idea is pretty simple:
After completing your build, buy a lazy susan bearing plate from your local building store (Home Depot, etc.) I spent about $7 on mine. Place on a flat level surface, place your grave grabber on it just uder the uprights or until balanced. Tie a small piece of heavy duty string to the back of your prop and secure about 2 feet behind it (this will keep it from wanting to spin around). When you turn it on, the motion of the prop will cause it to slightly turn on the plate until the string tensions, then back the other way. This is a good way to get more random and natural movement out of this motorized and otherwise "stiff" prop. 
This video shows the tiny bit of extra movement, with some experimentation you can get even more.
I hope this helps, good luck everybody!


----------



## Northern Touch

cool that's a great idea.... I will add that to the next one I build...That way the 2 will have different movements and I was thinking of using 2 in my freezer room this year...


----------



## Abunai

So, here it is, February. I'm finished with my grave-grabber, and I see that a few others are as well. It was fun, but this thread isn't hopping nearly as much as the sculpting thread. 

Is there any group interest in moving on to another prop?

I would like to build a motion sensing, moving "Alien Facehugger" in a specimen jar from the movie "Aliens." I don't have any instructons for it. I don't know how I'm going to do it. And, until the weather warms up, my supplier won't ship the latex that I'm thinking of using to make it. 

Does anyone else have anything else that they would like to build? 

I am determined to get all of my prop-building out of the way early in the year, so that I'm not overwhelmed when Halloween rolls around.


----------



## Hellspawn

Id have to agree with abunai, it would be nice to see a group prop build work more like play f/x sculpting thread. have it be more of a tutorial type thread. 

I dont know the "propper" way to get the ball rolling, if there is another prop everyone would like to build and have another poll? 
or have someone step up who is willing to lead (who has a prop in mind) and have it formatted much like play f/x did on his thread and just start posting progress pics every couple of days and answering questions?

sometimes it takes someone to just step up, but if that person has a prop in mind that no one else wants to built, its a mute point.

any ideas? anyone?

if the props are small and simple, I dont see why we couldnt build several over the next few months, even if its not something we could use right now, im sure we would find a use for them later??? or mabey im the only packrat in here

I think an alien facegrabber specimen would be cool to own


----------



## Northern Touch

hey I would be up for another form build I have just been playing around with my new grave grabber and finishing him off I have already built and finished the 1st one I was working on...


----------



## scream1973

I just noticed this thread .. This is actually something i was planning to do for this year.. better late than never I guess.. Will post when i get around to doing it hopefully soon..


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks like this project has come to an end, so I'll just be closing this thread. If someone wants to start another forum build, please start a new thread with a poll for props and participation. Thanks to everyone who participated, although not many did, I would call it a success for a first time build here at HauntForum, as people actually finished them. Congrats to all who completed thier GraveGrabbers!


----------

